# Can distilled water go bad?



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

After the flood this year I thought it would be a good idea to put together some items to get through a few days without city services. One question I have is about distilled water. Most items have a expiration date but none on the water I bought. Does it go bad or is it ok for years and years?


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure on distilled...but bottled water has a shelf live of two years....and probably longer if it's out of sunlight.
If for some reason I leave a bottle of water in the sun for more then two days or so...I pitch it, or use it in my iron.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

As long as there's no mold I'm drinkin. Pretty sure we were drinking opened water bottles from ice fishing in the dekes this weekend. Not too great at all, but it was sure wet. 
Just follow your taste buds. 8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You run a bigger risk from the plastic it is stored in vs the water going bad if it is sealed. Keep it out of the sun and high heat and it will be good to go for a long time.

I have friends that buy 5 gal of water with the handle and rotate them out every year and use them. Simple easy and gives them enough to survive a good deal of time.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Technically, water never goes bad..just elements in the water whether it is from bacteria or material from the bottle its self.

Rotate every year. In a survival situation of course drink it and you won't have to boil it if it is still sealed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For what it's worth I purchased a water filter that backpackers use. It will filter 2000 gallons before the filter in it needs replacing. For viruses put in a couple of drops of SweatWater and let it set for a few minutes. It will take out the virus. It's a good backup option.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

True Plainsman. They also sell 'Water purification tablets' that work pretty good too. Or just plain old iodine. Couple of drops per quart and shake, let stand for 30 minutes, drink.

None of this would work to take out any contaminants from the plastic it is stored in but the filter mentioned might.?. Not sure on that one.


----------

